
Show HN: Android canary products and diagnostic prototype - baxrob
https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Flat+Bit+Labs
======
baxrob
It'd be great to get any feedback on these. I've tested only on a Samsung
4S-mini. Some notes:

\- Inside, the apps are Cordova and ~1500 lines of vanilla ES5 and CSS

\- Behind that are some build/preprocess steps which basically flow: img
scraping and resize scripts -> [content] + ~100 line yaml config -> build
scripts -> apk

\- Prototype app includes diagnostic controls for the game/passtime itself and
various DOM event/property logging used to construct/refine things

\- The "finished" apps are intended as a boring-as-possible, feature-minimum
case

\- Thinking about whether it's worth developing this or similar toward 99¢
apps, custom versions, an SaaS approach or something else

